# NBC has announced Peter Pan will be their next live TV musical; Wiz, Grease



## techieman33 (Jan 19, 2014)

> Producers Craig Zadan and Neil Meron announced Jan. 19 that the 1954 Broadway musical _Peter Pan_ will be their next live holiday television event for NBC.
> 
> Set to air Dec. 4, _Peter Pan_ follows Zadan and Meron's ratings smash _The Sound of Music Live!_, which was viewed by 22 million viewers when it aired this past December.
> 
> http://playbill.com/news/article/18...s-Next-Live-Television-Musical-Event?tsrc=hph


----------



## SteveB (Jan 19, 2014)

I saw this today and my first thought was the set for the flying scenes is going to be expensive. The camera's either need to be on cranes (likely), or they have some interesting shots. Any way they do it, it's going to cost tons more just in rehearsal time.


----------



## Footer (Jan 19, 2014)

SteveB said:


> I saw this today and my first thought was the set for the flying scenes is going to be expensive. The camera's either need to be on cranes (likely), or they have some interesting shots. Any way they do it, it's going to cost tons more just in rehearsal time.


Maybe they will just use spidys flying rig. I'm sure you could pick it up cheap...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnD (Jan 20, 2014)

There is also an article in People:
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20777723,00.html
Greenblatt has jokingly stated "I want Miley Cyrus" for peter. He also mentions that there will be "some kind of state-of-the-art light technology for Tinkerbell."
Of course, since Peter is "a mischievous boy who can fly and never grows up" the obvious choice would be Justin Bieber. 
The Playbill article also linked to this article:
http://www.playbill.com/features/ar...sh-List-for-NBCs-Next-Live-Television-Musical
I have to say, I really like the idea of Mame starring Cher, Christine Baranski as Vera Charles, and Tina Fey as Agnes Gooch.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 21, 2014)

JohnD said:


> There is also an article in People:
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20777723,00.html
> Greenblatt has jokingly stated "I want Miley Cyrus" for peter. He also mentions that there will be "some kind of state-of-the-art light technology for Tinkerbell."
> Of course, since Peter is "a mischievous boy who can fly and never grows up" the obvious choice would be Justin Bieber.
> ...




I think I barfed over every tongue in cheek suggestion above.


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 21, 2014)

What Rigger? said:


> I think I barfed over every tongue in cheek suggestion above.



Yeah they're pretty scary. I could maybe see Miley doing something though. I'm not a fan but she does have some talent behind all of her antics.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 2, 2015)

Next up is The Wiz Live.
http://www.nbc.com/the-wiz-live

http://www.today.com/popculture/wiz-live-now-has-its-wiz-witch-queen-latifah-mary-t35211


----------



## josh88 (Aug 2, 2015)

JohnD said:


> Next up is The Wiz Live.
> http://www.nbc.com/the-wiz-live
> 
> http://www.today.com/popculture/wiz-live-now-has-its-wiz-witch-queen-latifah-mary-t35211



And Grease Live on Fox. 
http://www.fox.com/grease-live


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 27, 2015)

And now the promo.



And, the making of video.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice promo, Mary J. Blige is awesomely fierce. The production design looks great for the most part but (there's always a but) does anyone else wonder what is up with the dancing candy corn???


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 30, 2015)

JohnD said:


> anyone else wonder what is up with the dancing candy corn???


Glad I'm not the only one who thought that!


----------

